# cheap board for buttering



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Look at these boards, signal park series, ride kink, atomic hatchet, capita stairmaster, k2 www, k2 anagram, smoking MIP, just to name a few.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Look at last years Ride DH, will ride down the hill nicely but butters like a charm.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Also Ride Kink..I just got one for this season and it very soft.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

I would have to agree with the K2 WWW... it's butterlicious


----------

